# Major Boer Bloodlines in Michigan



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

I am trying to find major bloodlines in Michigan so I can try and get some more animals.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The ABGA has a search function for members on their website:

http://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-bin/i4.dll?1=212F292E06&2=2828&3=56&5=2B3C2B3C3A

You can click on them and google the farm name and get a feel for their popularity.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Whoops, that link doesn't seem to work correctly. If you click on Member Inquiry at that link and then type MI into the state box, it will list Michigan breeders


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you so much I will try that.


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

I gave it a try and it worked very well thank you!


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm not in Michigan but close enough being in NW Indiana. Sandy Ridge Boers on Facebook is the easiest way to see my stock.


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Ok great thank you!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a few friends up there. Red barn family boers and T&S precious Boer goats. Both show and do well.


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Ok thanks.


----------

